# Weekly competition 2009-10



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 R U' R F' R2 F' 
*2. *R U2 R U' F R' F R' U' 
*3. *U' R U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' 
*4. *F' U' F U2 R2 F U' R F' U2 
*5. *F R2 F U2 F U F2 U R' U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' B' U R D2 R B' R' D' R' F2 R (21f)
*2. *U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 L F2 R2 D' L B2 U B' U2 (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R B2 L U2 L' B2 U' L' D U' L' R2 F R F' (21f)
*4. *R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R' D U2 L B L2 D R' U B' U2 (21f)
*5. *F2 U2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 R D2 U2 F' U2 B2 U' B' D' U' L B2 U (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *D' Fw' D L2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' L2 B Uw' B' D B U' B2 Fw R' B' Fw' Rw Fw' R D2 Uw2 F2 L Fw2 L' Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw L Fw2 Rw2 U L Rw F
*2. *D2 B' U2 Rw F L B2 Uw B2 Fw F D' Uw2 U2 R' D Uw L2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw L2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw R' B' Fw' F D' Uw' U B2 D U2 Rw U F2
*3. *B Rw Fw2 F' R' D' B R2 Uw2 L' B F' U2 Rw D' B2 L Rw R U' F' L Fw Rw2 U2 Fw2 F U' R Fw Rw' F2 Rw D2 Uw2 U B Fw' F' R2
*4. *F' L2 Rw R' Uw2 Fw F Uw U' L2 B' D L' Rw R2 Fw D L2 B' Rw' Uw U2 Rw B' R D Uw2 U2 Fw' D' R2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 R D Rw' B Uw2
*5. *Rw2 Uw Fw Uw2 L2 D B' Fw' D' Uw' U L2 D' Uw' L' Rw' Fw' D' Uw' Fw U Rw B2 L Rw' R F D' R U' L' Rw R2 Fw Uw' F Uw2 R2 U2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' F2 Lw' R2 D' U' Lw' U' B' L2 Fw2 R' U' Lw2 Rw2 R Dw Uw' U2 Rw' F2 U Lw' D2 Rw' Bw F' L Lw' Rw B Bw D Dw2 Uw2 U2 B2 Dw2 U2 Lw' U' Bw' R Dw' L' R F2 Rw2 Bw Fw D2 U2 Lw' B Uw2 Bw2 F Lw2 Uw' F'
*2. *Lw' Uw B L Lw' Rw' R2 Bw' D' Rw R Bw L Rw' F2 Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 U L Lw Rw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Rw Bw2 F2 D Dw' Uw Bw' Dw' U2 Rw B' Lw D Dw2 L' D' L2 Lw Rw2 R' U B Uw Lw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U F Dw L D' Bw' F'
*3. *Bw U F2 U2 Rw R2 Bw D Dw F D2 Dw F L2 Lw' R D U Rw2 Fw2 L2 B Dw L' Lw' Dw' U2 L D' U2 Bw2 F2 R2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' R Dw2 F2 D' U2 Fw' Dw' Uw B2 Dw Uw U2 Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Dw' U B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2
*4. *B' Rw' F D' Lw' Fw' F2 R2 D Dw Uw2 U2 Fw Uw F2 Rw2 U Rw B L' Rw' D' Fw' Rw B Dw' U2 L D Uw Fw' D Dw Fw' F D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 B' Fw R' B' Bw Uw U B' D Bw2 Uw2 F2 L' D2 Uw' Fw D B Bw2 F' D'
*5. *D Fw' Uw F' Uw' Bw2 D' B' Dw2 U Bw' D2 U2 Bw2 F D' R' Uw' L2 Rw R B' L' Rw R2 Fw2 D' Rw' Uw Rw B Bw2 Fw' Lw Fw Lw' R Dw2 U' L2 R2 D B' Bw2 Fw F' D Dw Lw' B Dw' Uw Bw Uw2 U L2 R' B2 L Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R B2 3U' F2 2D2 2F2 3U' 3R' 2F L' 2R2 B 2B 3F 2F2 F' 2L 2F2 3U2 3R 2B2 L2 3R' 2R' B2 L2 2R2 2F' 2U' U 2B 2F 3U 2L' 2R' 2D L' 3R' R2 3U2 2B' D' 2D2 3U 2F D 3U 2R' R2 D2 U2 2F2 D B F' D' 2U2 U L2 R 2U R2 2U' B2 2R' U2 F 2D2 2L2 2F2 F' D U' B2 D' 2U 3R' B2 L R'
*2. *U 2F2 F' 3U 2U 3F2 3U' U 2F L2 D' 2D' 2F2 2L 3R2 D 3U U F 2R2 2B 2F 2D2 B L2 2U' L2 2L2 3U2 2B' 3U2 U2 L2 U 2R2 R2 2F2 U2 2L' 3R2 3F2 R B' 2B2 2F F2 D U F2 2L' 3R 2D' 2U L' 3F' 2U2 F2 D' L 3F D2 3U B 2B 2F' F U' 2L2 B2 2B2 2R U L' 3R' 2R 2B2 3U L2 3R2 3F2
*3. *U' 3F2 F' R' 3U U2 3F 2D' 3U U2 B2 3R' 2U2 U' 2R' B2 2B 3F2 3U' 2B' F 2D2 U L2 B' L 3R2 2R R 2F 2D2 B' 2F2 F D 2D' 2R' D 2F2 F2 2D' L2 2L' 3R 2R' R 2D' F' 2L' 2R' R2 2F' F2 2R 2F2 D 3F' F2 D' 2B2 2L' 2U2 2L' U' 2R' U 2R D' 2L2 2D 2U F 2L 3U 2L2 B2 F 2L' U2 L
*4. *B2 2B2 2F' 2R 2B D' 2D2 3F' F' 2L 2R' B' 3U2 2U' L 3F2 2R2 2U2 3F D 2D2 3F2 D2 R B' 2L2 2R' 3U L 2L' 2R' 3U2 2R' 2B2 3R2 3U' 3R' 2F2 3R B 2B2 3F2 D 2L2 2D 2B' 2U2 2F' 2L' 3R2 B2 L' 3U2 3F 2F 2D U 2F' 3U U 2B2 L' 2L2 2R R2 F 2R' 2B2 2U2 L' 2B 2L2 B2 2B2 2F2 F' D 3F D' 3F
*5. *3F' 2F 2L2 R2 2B' F' L' 2D' F2 3U 2L' B2 2L' 3U' L 2U' R D' B' 3U' B2 D2 2B 3F' 3U2 2L' 2B 3F2 F' 3U' 2U2 2B2 F' D 2U' L 3R' 3U2 2U' 3F 2F2 L 2R2 F 2L' 3U R' B' 2F' D 2F2 D 2L 3U2 2F' 3R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2R2 R2 D 2D' 3U2 2U L 3R 2D L' B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F2 D2 3U U L 2D 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 L' 2B D' 2U2 R F2 L' 3R' B' D' U' L' 3F' F 2U2 3L' B' 3B 2F' 2L2 3R2 B' 2B 3R' 2B' 3B F2 D 3D 2U2 L 3R2 U 2F' F' 2D 3U' 3B' D2 2L' B 3U' R D' 2D F2 L2 F' U 2F 3L2 2D' L' 2L D 2D 2U' U 2B2 3B2 2F2 2U2 2R' 3B R 2F' D2 B2 2F2 2U 2R2 R' 2D2 L2 2R2 R F 2U2 U 3B' 2D2 3U' U' 2F D' 3B2 U' 2B 2L 2D2 L' 2L 2R R' 2U' 2L2 2F2 2L2 3L2
*2. *D 3D' 3U 2U B' 2B2 3F 2L' 2F 2R' U 2R2 B 2B2 3B R 3D2 3R' D 2D' 2F2 L2 2R' 3F' 3L2 2R2 3F2 2L2 3L U' L B2 F 2D2 3D2 2F 2U2 3L2 2R B' 3B 2F2 3L' 3F' 2L R2 3D 3U2 2B' R2 3D F' 2L R 3F F 3L' R' 2B2 3D' U' L' 2D2 3D2 2L' 3R' 2U2 2L2 2U' B2 2L2 3U' 2B2 2F2 U2 L2 B' 3R B 2R U2 2B' R2 3U2 B' L' 3F L 2L2 3R 2R' 3D B 2L' B' 3B2 3F F' R2 3B2
*3. *2B2 L 2B 3R B2 2B2 3F L B2 2F2 2D 3D2 2B2 3F 3D 3U 2U' 3R 3U' U' 2R2 2B 2F' L 3L2 3R2 2B2 3B 2D2 3U 2U2 2L 3L' R' 3D' F 2D' 3D' L' 2R' B 3F' 2R' F2 U2 3B2 U' 3R2 B 2B 3B2 3F 2F2 F2 2D' 2U2 F' U' R F2 L2 2R2 R' 3D2 2R D' 3U 2R2 F 2R 2F 3U2 3B D B' 3B2 2F 3D2 2U 2F 3D2 L2 3R2 2B' 3R 2B' D B2 2B 3B' 3D' U L 2U2 2B' U' 2B' 3B2 3D 3U'
*4. *U2 2B' R U' 2L' 2D' 3R 3B 3D2 2L' R' B 2B 3L 2R' 2F' D 2F 2U2 3B' U 2F 3U2 2F' 2D2 3R' B 2B2 3D2 2B' L 2R B 2F2 2D2 U' F' 2R' B 3R' 3D2 2B 3B' F L2 B 3F' F' 2D' 2U' U 3L 3R2 2R R 3D2 B' 2D 3U 2B D U2 3R 3D' 2B 3B' U' 2F2 2L 3B U 3L2 D' 2D' 3U U2 L' B' 3D 2L2 3R2 2R R' 3U' R' D' 2R2 B' F' 3R2 R2 U 2L2 2B' 2R 3D2 3L 3D2 B 2U
*5. *3B 3R' 3D2 2U' U 2L' 2U2 L 3L 2R2 R' 2F 3R 3F' 3R2 F U 3L2 2R R' U 3R' 2B2 F2 L 2F2 3U' L' 3L2 3D' 3B' 2R' B2 3L 2F L 3L2 2R2 F L F2 3R 3B2 3D 2R2 2U2 2L' 3F' 2F' U2 L2 2U' B2 F D2 B U2 2B2 2F F' 2U' 2B 2F' F 2R' 2B2 3B D 3D2 3U 2U 3F 2D' 3L U R' U2 B' 3D' F U B2 L2 2L2 2B' 2F 2L U' 2L2 3L 2D 2L2 R' D 2D 3D 2U 3L' 3B' 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R2 F' R F R2 F2 R' U' 
*2. *R U' R2 F U' R U2 R' U 
*3. *R' U R2 U' F U' R2 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R D' F U B' F2 R U L D L2 (21f)
*2. *D R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' R2 B' D2 U' B D' F' L2 U2 (21f)
*3. *D2 L2 F L2 U2 F L2 B R2 B' F2 D' L2 B F' U' F L' B F' R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' Uw B' R' U2 R2 U2 F' L Rw' B U' L Rw R D Uw U' R' Fw' R2 Fw R' F' U' Fw D' Uw' U L2 Rw B' R2 D Uw2 U B D Uw' F'
*2. *B2 D U2 F' D' B L2 D2 U R2 F U2 B Fw' Rw' D B Fw' F2 D U' B L2 Rw R' B U2 Fw2 D2 U F R2 F2 Uw' L Rw' U Fw' U F2
*3. *F2 U2 F D Rw2 D' Rw D2 Fw' D2 U' Rw D' U2 B' U Rw Fw Uw' Rw' F R B' Rw2 D2 Fw' F2 R' D B' R2 U' L2 R' Fw L2 Rw R Fw Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' Uw' U' Bw F' Uw' Bw F2 Dw R2 Dw U L' Rw' F2 D2 Dw' U R2 B Fw' R Uw' U2 Lw' D' F2 Dw2 U2 Fw F' R B' Lw2 R2 Uw B Bw F' Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 F D' Fw F L F2 Dw F U Fw2 U L2 Fw Lw2 B' L Fw2
*2. *Uw2 R B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw Fw R' B' Bw' F2 Dw' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw R U L' Lw' R' D' Dw2 Uw' U2 B' Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 Bw' R Dw2 L2 B2 L Lw2 Dw R Uw B Rw D Uw B' D Dw' Lw R' Fw2 L2 R' F' Lw2 Rw' D' Rw2 Uw
*3. *Fw' F2 L Fw Dw' B Lw R2 B Bw2 Fw2 L' Lw F2 Rw B2 R' B2 Dw2 U' R2 B' D2 Uw2 R' B' Bw' F Lw2 D2 Lw R D2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' U' L D' Dw2 Fw L' Rw D R Bw' D' Dw' Fw2 Dw Fw2 U' L' B D2 R U Rw' Uw' Lw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' F2 L D2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 R' B U F2 L F R2 D' L' D' R2 (21f)
*2. *D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D F' R' D' F' U2 F2 R' F U R' B2 (21f)
*3. *L F2 R2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 L B' U L2 F L R2 U' L B' R' (19f)
*4. *L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U B2 F' R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' B D L' U' (21f)
*5. *R U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 L' F2 L F2 U' R' F2 L' D2 F' U' F (20f)
*6. *U L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 D L2 D L F2 R F' R2 U R D' B (21f)
*7. *D R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 L2 U' B' U2 L' F' R2 D2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 (21f)
*8. *D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 D2 L U' F R2 F2 D' L F2 L B2 L2 F' (21f)
*9. *B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R' D B U2 B2 U' B' F2 R (21f)
*10. *R D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' U2 L' B' U2 L R' B D' L' F R' D' (21f)
*11. *F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R' F U2 B R2 B2 R F D2 L (20f)
*12. *R D2 L F2 U2 L' F2 L U2 F D L2 R2 D' L D2 B2 F R2 (19f)
*13. *F R2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D F' U2 R U2 R2 F' U R2 U' B' (21f)
*14. *B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L U2 F2 U2 L2 R' F D' B U' R2 B' F2 L' F' R' (21f)
*15. *L2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 F R2 F' D B' L' D R2 B R' U L D2 R' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' L U L B R' B' F' R' D (21f)
*2. *R2 D2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 U' B' L2 B' D2 R' B' L2 F R B2 (20f)
*3. *U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 D2 F' L B2 F' D B' R' D2 F' L' R (20f)
*4. *U R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B' F2 R F R' U' R D2 L F' L' (21f)
*5. *U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D L' R2 B2 R' B F R' D' R2 F R' U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 B D2 U2 B U2 R2 F2 R F' R2 F' D R2 U F2 R B F' (21f)
*2. *F2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F' L B' F2 L D B' F U L2 B' (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 F L2 F R2 F2 U L' D' R' U' R F L' B2 (21f)
*4. *F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' B2 F2 L' R' D B2 L' R2 F R B' R' D' F2 (20f)
*5. *B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' F L' D' L' B2 U' R U2 B L' U' (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 D U B2 R2 F' L B U' R' B2 F2 R D (21f)
*2. *R2 F2 D2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L U2 L' U' B F2 U F U R2 F (21f)
*3. *F' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L R U' B2 U' R2 B' D' R2 (20f)
*4. *D F2 U B2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' U B' F' L' F (21f)
*5. *L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L2 R' U' R' F2 R B2 D2 B' L2 F' R' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B' U2 L F L F' U2 F L2 U' (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B D2 Uw' U2 B' F Uw2 B2 Fw F2 R Uw2 L' Fw2 R' U2 Rw' B' Fw2 F D2 Uw' U Rw R' F Rw Fw' U B Fw2 F L' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw U' Fw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' U R' F2 U R' U' R2 U' 
*3. *L' F2 L R2 U2 F2 R' F2 L2 F' R F2 D2 B' L2 R B D U' B' F' (21f)
*4. *B L' R F' D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' L Rw F Uw' Fw2 Uw' R' B Fw2 F2 D' B Fw2 F2 D Uw' U L' B' Fw' F' L2 B' Fw F2 U' L U' Fw D' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' U F2 U' R 
*3. *R' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R D2 L F2 R U' B' F' D2 F2 L' F U' B2 L' (21f)
*4. *F Rw Fw' R' B Fw U L' R2 B' L R' D' Uw2 Rw R' Fw' Uw2 Fw Uw' U' B' F' Rw D' Uw U L' Rw' R Uw' R Fw2 L2 D U2 L2 D' L' U
*5. *Rw' B' Bw F Uw R' Fw Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw R2 B2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Lw R' Bw R' B' Uw U2 L' Lw' B2 Rw' F L' Lw Rw2 D' Fw2 D Dw Rw' R2 Dw Bw2 Fw L2 Rw2 Bw' L Dw2 Uw' L' Lw Rw2 B' Bw' Fw F2 Lw' Rw' F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F U2 F' R2 F U' 
*3. *L2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' R F' U' F' L' D' R2 B R2 (21f)
*4. *Fw2 Rw U' L2 Rw R' D' Uw2 U' F2 L2 Rw2 R B2 F2 U Fw' L' Rw D Fw Rw2 Uw R B' D2 Uw2 L' R' B2 Fw2 F D Uw2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F'
*5. *Bw' F' Lw Rw' R Bw2 Lw R2 D2 Bw L Lw2 R' Dw2 F2 L Rw' Dw Uw2 U' Fw F D2 Dw2 Bw' D Uw' L F' U2 Fw' R2 U B D Dw Uw2 U Bw' R Dw' U2 Lw' Fw' L Rw D Bw D Dw' Bw' Fw2 F Lw2 D' Fw U2 F2 Dw Bw2
*6. *D2 B 2B' 2F2 F' 2U 2R' D' 3R D' 2D2 B' F R' 2B' 2D' U' B' 2F2 L 2L' 2R B2 2L2 B2 2F2 3U 2B2 3U2 R 3F 3U 2U2 B 2F 2L 2R2 2U F2 U 2B' D2 3R2 2D2 2F L 2D2 2B' 2F F' L U 3F F' L 2D 3F' 2D' 3U' U L' R2 2D2 3F 3R 2D2 B' 3F 2F2 R' 2D2 2B F2 R2 2B 2D' F2 L' 3F R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *F U' F2 R U R2 U F2 U2 
*3. *L2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B L' D R2 F U' R2 B R' F' L (21f)
*4. *D B2 U' B2 R U Fw2 U Rw2 Uw Rw2 R U2 B' Fw F2 L Rw2 F' D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 R U2 B2 F2 D Rw2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw Fw2
*5. *Lw Bw2 Fw2 F D' Dw2 Bw' L D' U R' Fw D2 Dw2 Uw' U' Lw' Rw F' Uw U' B2 Bw2 F' Lw F D Uw F' R Bw' F2 L' B L' D' Rw' Fw L2 Bw Fw L2 R B F Lw Uw U Fw2 L' B Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Bw2 L2 B' Bw2 Lw'
*6. *L2 3R 2D' 2L 2D 2U2 B' 2B 3F 2F2 2U' 3F 2D2 3U 2U U 3F2 F2 L' U2 R2 U' 3F' F 2D' 3R R 3U' B2 D2 L' 2L' 3R 2R' R' 3F' U' 2B2 L' 2F' F' 3U2 2F L R' D2 U' 3R' 2D' 2U F R2 3U 2U' B' 3F 2U L' 3F D 2L2 3R' R2 2D2 2B2 F' 2D' F 3U B2 2B R' U2 2B2 3F' 3R 2R 3F' 2R' U
*7. *D 2F 3R 2D 2B' 2D B' 2B2 3D' 2F' F L 2L 3D' B' 2D 3U2 L R2 3U 2R R' 2B2 2F2 3R 2R R' 2D' B' 2L' 2B' U' L 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R R2 2F' 2L' 2R' R2 3B' 2R' 2B U2 L' 3D' U2 L' 2L' 3L2 3R' R 2U' R2 3U2 3B2 2D 3D B 3U2 F L2 3U' R 3D 2R 2D2 L' B L' 3B2 3R 3D 3B' 2F2 2L2 3R' 2B2 3B 2R2 2B' 3L2 2R' 2D2 L' 3L' 2R B' D' 2D2 U 2F' 3D2 U' 2B' L2 3F' 3U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=5 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U L' R L' B L B U' B L U L' u r l' 
*2. *L U' R L U L R' U' L' U L U L B' u 
*3. *U' R L U L' R' U L' U L U' R U R' U R' B u' r' l 
*4. *L U' R' U R L' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' L' u' r' l b' 
*5. *L R U' L U L R' U R U' R' U R' L B r l' b 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,0) (3,3) (1,4) (2,5) (3,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (4,2) (-4,5) (-4,3) (1,0) (5,0) (3,3) (0,4) (3,4) (2,0)
*2. *(1,-3) (6,2) (3,3) (0,1) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,2) (-4,0) (-4,2) (5,4) (6,5) (4,1) (5,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0)
*3. *(0,3) (-3,0) (-3,3) (5,3) (0,1) (0,3) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (4,3) (-3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (3,3) 
*4. *(1,3) (6,-3) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,5) (-3,1) (0,1) (5,0) (3,4) (0,3) (-1,0) (0,5) (1,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,0) 
*5. *(0,6) (6,-3) (2,0) (-3,1) (6,4) (0,3) (-1,4) (-4,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (3,0) (4,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (1,2) (0,2)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 4, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 27.97, (21.36), 27.68, 37.42, (57.17) (bad first layer - damn that Eastsheen pink!)
*3x3x3:* (48.15), 51.10, 55.69, (58.49), 56.10 (very pleased - no stupid mistakes)
*4x4x4:* 4:45.27, 5:40.41 (something went wrong and I got edge parity 4 times!), 5:50.57 (no idea what happened - failed A-perm had to go back to F2L  ), 6:13.33 (what? Have I entered some sort of time warp?), 5:51.03 (I am so sick of the 4x4x4 and my crappy times  )
*5x5x5:* (6:08.08), 6:57.95, 7:08.98, 6:15.81, (8:30.31) = *6:47.58*
*7x7x7:* 23:28.00 (messed up last pair of inner edges and had to fix 4x), 21:26.00, 19:22.00 (yay, sub 20!), 23:43 (bad pop at 9 mins, then had to stop to clear the table at one point - that wouldn't happen under competition conditions!), 21:47.00
*Megaminx:* 7:39.80, (6:41.08), 7:22.21, 7:39.14, (8:15.70) (kinda messed up last layer!) = *7:33.72*
*Pyraminx:* 1:26.17, 1:06.10, (1:02.76), (DNF), 2:09.81 (practically all random twisting  I really have no idea how to solve this thing quickly!)
*Snake:* 15.48, 16.44, 12.75, 16.02, 23.93


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

2x2: 7.56 9.72 8.08 8.26 10.28 = 8.53
3x3: 17.50 20.81 19.98 24.18 21.08 = 20.62 
(amazing, finally a good average in one of these competitions)
4x4: 1:23.22(!!!) 2:13.93 1:42.29 1:40.61 1:51.54 = 1:44..71 (PB!!)
pyraminx: 13.90 11.48 15.72 11.25 13.12 = 12.83 (good)

still to come: 2x2-4x4&2x2-5x5 relay, magic, 5x5, snake, 3x3OH, square-1


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 5, 2009)

3x3 OH:
19.87
21.53
(24.06)
22.06
(18.65)
Average: 21.15
Note: yeah, fine average...at the beginning I realized I was using my one of my tighter Joy cubes 


3x3:
24.18
18.97
(14.98)
20.36
(25.85)
Average: 21.17
Notes: Practicing Petrus + EJF2L...trying to make it more popular  not fully sure if I will switch, though...

4x4:
1:25.14 (85.14
1:32.34 (92.34)
1:29.68 (89.68)
1:18.88 (78.88)
1:31.06 (91.06)
Average: 1:28.63 (88.63)
Note: Did bad this week, still adjusting to my new 4x4 though. I had a solve that was not sub-1 today, but edges were done at 33 haha


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 5, 2009)

Yay, two pointless posts already.


----------



## byu (Mar 5, 2009)

*3x3x3*
24.19, 25.16, 27.18, 24.21, 24.12

*Square-1*
*3x3x3 BLD*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 5, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Yay, two pointless posts already.



Yours makes a third and mine a forth 

I thought we'd been through this in previous weeks.


----------



## snowmous (Mar 5, 2009)

*3x3x3: * *(26.22)*, *(30.32)*, 26.72, 28.83, 29.03
Avg:28.22

I'm satisfy about this .

*2x2x2:* (07.88), (27.63), 15.02, 18.30, 18.78
Avg:17.52
The 1st time I got lucky.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2009)

*3x3x3fmc:* *R B R U L2 B2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 B' L' B F' R F D F' D' R' D2 F D2 B' D B D2 F' B' D B (32)*
2Xcross: R B R U L2 B2 U2 D2 *F*
3rd pair: *F* L D2
Finish f2l: B' L' B F'
EO: R F D F' D' R'
zbll: D2 F D2 B' D B D2 F' B' D B
Couldn't cancel the zbll. Found this solution in about 2 minutes.
EDIT: NOOOO! Found 27 moves right after this.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 5, 2009)

3x3: *17.79* (18.80, 17.45, 17.12, (19.95), (15.59)) 
3x3-bld: *2:59.18*, 3:14.36, DNF (3:38.83)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 5, 2009)

*2x2* 8.66 8.34 (9.46) (6.90) 8.82 = 8.61 *Crap -.-*
*3x3* (18.26) (24.34) 20.66 19.38 20.98 = 20.34 *Ok.*
*4x4* 1:18.28 (1:22.10) (1:01.50) 1:15.18 1:20.28 = 1:17.91 *Ok.*
*5x5* 2:18.36 2:21.82 (2:28.90) (2:06.98) 2:24.72 = 2:21.63 *Bad.*
6x6
7x7
2x2bld
3x3bld
234
2345
23456
234567
*3x3fm* 50 moves

R2 U' D B D' B2 D2 B2 D R D' B' R' B F U2 F' U F2 U' F' U R U R' y2 R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U B'

Explanation:

Premove: B'
2x2x2: R2 U' D B D' B2 D2 B2
2x2x3: D R D' B' R' B
F2L: F U2 F' U F2 U' F' U R U R'
OLL: y2 R' F R U R' F' R F U' F'
PLL: y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U 
Undo Premove: B'

*Not sure why I undid premove B' with B', but it's a good solve*
4x4fm
sq1
mmx


----------



## Edam (Mar 5, 2009)

2x2
*3x3* - 25.44, (30.76), 25.43, 27.06, (25.38) - *25.98*
3x3oh
5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *44 moves*
Solution: R' F2 L2 R2 F U2 D R' L' B R D' F L D L D' L F' L F L' F' D' B' L U' L2 U B D L' B' L F' L2 B L' F U D L2 U' D'
2x2x2: R' F2 L2 R2 F U2
2x2x3: D R' L' B R
3x cross: D' F L D L D' L F'
4th pair: L F L F'
OLL: F L2 F' D' B' L U' L2 U B D
PLL: L' B' L F' L2 B L' F U D L2 U' D'
L F' F L2 become L' after F2L.
Comment: I can still be terrible at this. And on a week when Ville found 27 moves in 2 minutes, too. I kept thinking I saw something great, and then it didn't ever work out. I had to write down the PLL for this one at the last second so I wouldn't DNF. Very bad.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

rest of my results
5x5: 3:05.38 2:58.43 3:54.95 3:31.35 3:54.38 = 3:30.37 (liking my progress)
square1: 3:25.86 2:02.90 2:45.08 1:43.60 2:19.61 = 2:22.53 (yes laugh)
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:38.88 (ok)
2x2-5x5 relay: 6:45.13 (bad)
3x3 OH: 53.28 1:05.26 49.22 56.43 1:04.92 = 58.21 (bad) 
magic: 1.44 1.46 2.83 1.46 1.80 = 1.57 (great)
snake: 15.48 13.70 13.88 12.72 10.48(PB!!!) = 13.43(great)


----------



## MistArts (Mar 5, 2009)

Baian Liu

*2x2x2:* 6.23, 6.32, 6.13, (9.11), (5.79) = 6.23
_Comment:_ Haven't pratice in a while, so this is pretty good, I guess.
*3x3x3:* 21.50, (18.75), (24.60), 22.46, 22.76 = 22.24
_Comment:_ Haven't cubed for a while. :|
*3x3x3 OH:* 52.46, 52.71, 55.99, (47.58), (1:01.70) = 53.72
*3x3x3 MtS:* 3:06.19, 2:19.78, 2:31.87, DNS, DNS = DNF
_Comment:_ One layer came off during the fourth scramble of my Type A. :|
*Pyraminx:* 20.53, 24.52, (26.96), 24.73, (17.83) = 23.26
_Comment:_ I suck.
*234 Relay:* 2:18.48
*2345 Relay:* 6:00.59
_Comment:_ 234 was done at about 1:50; I suck at 5x5.

Still have some stuff left to do.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 6, 2009)

Garrett Parker

*2x2* 7.95, (23.91), 17.81, (7.95), 14.73=13.50
Comment= i suck at 2x2, two 7.95s!
*3x3*(34.06)	
28.19	
32.98	
(27.11)	
28.88	=30.02
Comment: havnt speedsolved in awhile, working on blind and almost sub 30 avg 


*3x3 blind*: DNF,14:57,DNS(yet)=14:57
Comment:i have a sprianed hand and did it with one hand and it didnt turn out so good since i dropped the first cube like 3 times, ill try multi tomorrow or tuesday when my hand feels good


*Multi* 2/3, first try with 3 cubes and not bad, one i messed up on an alg.

i am now done for this week


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 6, 2009)

*2x2*: 7.80, (7.15), 7.61, (9.34), 8.55 = 7.99
Fourth scramble was hard, and I just messed up a bunch on the last one. Other than that, really good!

*3x3*: (28.05), 26.31, (22.69), 26.30, 23.72 = 25.44
Not great  I want sub 25.

*4x4*: 2:02.15, (2:41.65), (2:01.61), 2:04.58, 2:04.30 = 2:03.68
Gah. No sub 2’s. Pretty consistent though, except for that one. I think I had OLL parity on three of the solves

*234*: 2:31.66
Pretty good 

*Magic*: 2.22, 2.03, 1.91, (2.50), (1.61) = 2.05
Decent, I guess.

*Pyraminx*: 8.96, (12.38), 10.19, 7.84, (7.55) = 9.00
OMG OMG OMG OMG. Freakin’ amazing. The last solve looked so hard! But it was my best one!
If you don’t round, this average is my first sub-9  (8.996666667)

*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 1:34.43, DNF(41.43) = 1:34.43
I keep DNFing the easiest solves. The last one is REALLY easy.


----------



## ananbc (Mar 6, 2009)

3X3:
17.75, (15.72), 18.08, (18.19), 17.69


----------



## ender9994 (Mar 6, 2009)

*3x3:* 28.92 25.09 26.53 (22.98) (33.62) ---> 26.84

*4x4:* .....


----------



## Kian (Mar 6, 2009)

Kian Barry

*2x2x2-* (6.21), 7.63, 7.05, (8.54), 7.48 *Average- 7.39* 
*3x3x3-* (18.48), 19.34, (22.26), 21.74, 20.56 *Average- 20.55* 
*4x4x4-* (1:18.10), 1:22.24, (1:30.64), 1:24.67, 1:25.30 *Average- 1:24.07* 
*5x5x5-* (2:29.49), 2:40.39, 2:36.25, 2:35.20, 2:43.70 *Average- 2:37.28* 
*2-4 Relay-* *2:09.04*
*2-5 Relay-* *4:54.92*
*3x3x3 OH-* (47.64), 48.19, (57.57), 55.31, 49.33 *Average- 50.94* 
*3x3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, DNF
*Square-1-* 2:50.44, 2:24.49, (3:00.57), 2:24.25, (2:00.18) *Average- 2:33.06*


----------



## Benny (Mar 6, 2009)

Benny B.

*3x3* : 21.39, 21.47, *23.72*, 20.41, *19.06* = *21.09*

*4x4* : *1:32.39*, 1.39.00 O, 1.47.95 OP, 1.34.38, *1.49.28* OP = *1:40.44*

*5x5* : *2:07.14*, 2:24.02, 2:44.66, *2:39.13*, 2:30.30 = *2.26.32*

*7x7* : 8.40.33, 8.30.36, 8.55.81, *10.12.80*, *8.05.30* = *8.42.17*

V5 ftw


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 6, 2009)

Simon Crawford

3x3: (14.00), 14.52, 14.36, 14.85, (16.43) = 14.58
No warm-up, and just about average. Particularly consistent though 

2x2: 5.33, (5.99), 5.96, 4.61, (4.26) = 5.30
Very happy with my second to last solve, as it had almost 5 tps. Average.

4x4: 1:15.06, 1:14.82, (1:19.43), 1:15.26, (1:13.55) = 1:15.05
Bit better than average, thanks to fairy generous parity. I still want a Mefferts'.

Sq-1: (52.16), 33.68, (28.40), 37.46, 42.74 = 37.96
Scrambles were crazy easy this week; I just did an average of 25 with the best average of 5 still sup-40.

234: 1:41.20
Breakdown of 6-16-79. I lose far too much time in relays because I forget my pre-planned crosses and first centres =/

3x3 OH: (55.68), 50.72, (48.48), 53.20, 51.78 = 51.90
An event I never do. I had to use my normal cube, which is probably a bit stiff for a OH cube.

I might do some more events considering I've gone and crippled myself...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 7, 2009)

*2x2x2*
13.46
9.62
13.62 +2 (15.62)
12.50
12.18

Average: 12.77
Comment: Yes, record avg again  (first sub 13 avg)

*3x3x3*
41.78
42.90
_39.38_ (DNF) U2 to solve it 
50.74
55.22

Average: 49.62
Comment: Nooo, if the 3rd solve isn't a DNF, it's my record avg  But doesn't matter, it's a good avg


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 8, 2009)

3x3: 24.75, 25.72, (26.28), 22.38, (21.15) ---> 24.28
omg my 3x3 times sux..compared to my 4x4 timings these are atrocious..

4x4: 1:01.27, 1:03.41, (1:29.88), (58.97), 1:01.97 ---> 1:02.22
this was after my normal warm up..i like the difference between the 3rd and 4th solves...


----------



## PeterV (Mar 8, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 11.32, (12.45), 12.19. 8.46, (7.23) = 10.66 avg.
Comment: Good

3x3x3: 33.41, 30.36, (29.19), (35.68), 30.68 = 31.48 avg.
Comment: O.K.

4x4x4: 2:55.35 (O), 3:25.38 (OP), (2:49.65 (OP)), 3:06.00 (O), (3:27.25 (P)) = 3:14.85 avg.
Comment: Good. Need to work on cosistency, though.

2-4 Relay: 4:32.27 (P)
Comment: No good.

Magic: 1.60, (1.58), 1.62, (DNF), 1.73 = 1.65 avg.
Comment: Meh.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my 2x2x2 and 5x5x5 this week so I can compete in more events now. 

*2x2x2 =* (7.65), 9.55, (13.46), 12.53, 11.78 = *11.29*
new at this, ortega's fun. 

*3x3x3 =* 31.68, 32.97, 29.21, (34.91), (28.61) = *31.29*

*4x4x4 =* 2:47.15, 2:51.08, 2:34.05, (3:32.78), (2:29.63) = *2:44.09*

*5x5x5 =* 6:23.55, 6:08.34, (6:58.78), (5:51.56), 5.55.94 = *6:09.28*
new at this

*2x2x2 BLD =* 1:36.84, 1:37.33, DNF = *1:36.84*
new at this

*3x3x3 BLD =* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
oh dear. Close, but it doesn't matter. 

*3x3x3 Match =* 2:36.55, 2:33.03, (3:47.78), 2:41.11, (1:45.06) = *2:36.90*
pb single

*2 - 3 - 4 = 3:43.58*

*2 - 3 - 4 - 5 = 10:26.52*
relays are hard !

*Pyraminx = *(17.33), (48.28), 39.28, 39.03, 46.83 = *41.71*
still sucky

*Snake = *5.69, (4.47), (7.90), 5.59, 5.30 = *5.53*
not bad. 

I've competed in as many as I can do, the only ones I will miss out are OH and WF (cos I can't do them properly), 4 and 5 BLD, fewest moves (cos I don't know how to do them)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 9, 2009)

Pyraminx
Average: 9.22
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 5.44
Worst Time: 12.64
Individual Times:
9.59, 11.31, (5.44), 6.77, (12.64)

Horrible. The first 2 scrambles were incredibly easy, should be sub-8, but I messed up. 
The 3rd and 4th are controlled LL skips. The last one was just a difficult scramble. At least sub-10. I'd be fine if I got this in competition.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 9, 2009)

Name: Bruce Norskog

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 43 moves*

Solution:
U' D B' R' D' U2 B' D' R2 D R D2 R' F2 R' D R D2 R' D2 B' D2 B R D' R' D B U B' D B U' B' L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L'

Explanation:
2x2x2: U' D B' R' D' U2 B'
2x2x3: D' R2 D R D2 R' F2
Edges: R' D R D2 R' D2 B' D2 B R D' R' D2
3 Corners: D' B U B' D B U' B'
Remaining 3 corners: L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L'

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: 117 moves*

Solution:
Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B' F' Rw' U2 Rw2 F2 Rw B2 F Uw2 R' B' Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 Dw B' Dw' z2
F' L D' F' Rw' R D' R' D2 R' D' F R F' Rw L B D Bw U B2 U' L D' L' D Bw'
D2 R Dw' L' F U' L F' Dw
D R' F U' B' F' D2 L' D L' D' L2 R' D' R D' F2 D2 F' R' D R D
R F R' F' D' F' D F R F R' F
B U' B' D B U B' D' F' R' F L F' R F L' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2

Explanation:
Centers (22):
Uw2 Bw' Rw2 B' F' Rw' U2 Rw2 F2 Rw
B2 F Uw2 R' B' Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 Dw B' Dw' z2
Edge Pairing (36):
F' L D' F' Rw' R D' R' D2 R' D' F R F' Rw
L B D Bw U B2 U' L D' L' D Bw'
D2 R Dw' L' F U' L F' Dw
3x3x3 Phase (51):
D R' F U' B'
F' D2 L' D L' D' L2
R' D' R D' F2 D2 F' R' D R D
R F R' F' D' F' D F R F R' F
B U' B' D B U B' D'
F' R' F L F' R F L'
Permutation Parity (8):
Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 9, 2009)

2x2:	1:21.25	0:49.15	0:31.44	0:42.11	1:05.93	= 0:52.40
3x3:	1:04.71	1:02.87	1:03.37	0:59.19	0:59.37	= 1:01.87
4x4:	4:33.82	4:39.73	4:12.66	3:56.21	3:17.03	= 4:14.23
sub 4!! (nut much to you but for me!)
5x5:	14:53.00	15:00.00	13:36.00	14:44.00	13:55.00	= 14:30.67
2x2BLD:	01:10.77	DNF	01:18.98 = 01:10.77
PB but it's time for a subminute soon
3x3BLD:	03:38.81	DNF	03:32.31 = 03:32.31
OK if not good
4x4BLD:	DNF	DNF	DNF = DNF 
Close but no cigar
5x5BLD:	37:44.00	33:48.00	DNF = 33:48.00
Very good! PB and another PB
Multi: 3/4 40:00 = 2
Slow memo so I did not make the last edges on the last cube in time.
2-4Rel: 05:30.27 = 05:30.27 PB
2-5Rel: 19:49.00 = 19:49.00

Way better than last week.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 9, 2009)

3bld: 1:45.67, 1:50.47, DNF= 1:45.67
pretty happy with that.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 9, 2009)

A good number of PB's here... I did generally pretty well this week.

*2x2:* (6.23), 7.78, 6.85, (9.76), 6.64 = *7.09*

*3x3:* (21.77), 18.13, (16.53), 18.51, 16.73 = *17.79*

*4x4:* (1:10.93), 1:14.13, (1:26.66), 1:24.83, 1:25.32 = *1:21.43*

*5x5:* (1:59.88), 2:02.14, 2:11.20, 2:07.48, (2:18.61) = *2:06.94*

*6x6:* 4:57.34, 5:02.74, 4:57.32, (5:16.31), (4:51.94) = *4:59.14*

*7x7:* (7:06.37), (8:28.90), 7:52.08, 8:06.20, 7:48.99 = *7:55.76*

*2-3-4 Relay:* 1:36.38

*2-3-4-5 Relay:* 3:58.54

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay:* 9:30.66

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay:* 17:20.48

*2x2 Blindfold:* 1:31.49, 56.59, 51.31 = *51.31*

*3x3 Blindfold:* DNF, 3:36.43, DNF = *3:36.43*
Baaad, I need to practice. 

*3x3 One-handed:* 56:75, 59.92, (1:06.34), 54.38, (53.57) = *57.02*
I'm terrible at OH, I quit.

*3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:32.92, 2:15.21, (3:22.32), (2:07.22), 2:30.35 = *2:26.16 *

*Square-1:* (46.71), (1:56.82), 1:34.73, 1:10.65, 1:32.22 = *1:25.86*

I may add megaminx if I can get around to it, I really need some practice.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes said:


> _39.38_ (DNF) U2 to solve it



Then it's a +2, not a DNF.


----------



## Goater (Mar 10, 2009)

*3x3x3*: (21.52) 15.95 17.80 (12.84) 21.16 => 18.30

*3x3x3 OH*: 36.08 (42.83) 34.17 (32.20) 34.67 => 34.97

*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:59.86 2:55.83 DNF

*3x3x3 MultiBLD*: 0/2 (11:42.17)

*3x3x3 match-the-scramble*: (DNF) 2:59.59 3:12.80 3:01.95 (2:04.50) => 3:04.78

*Pyraminx*: (5.56) 5.92 5.78 6.25 (12.00) => 5.98


*3x3x3 FM*: U B' L F' R' D2 R2 U R' U2 R2 D' R' U' R D R' U2 R2 L2 U2 R' U L2 U2 L U L U' L U2 L' U2 (33 HTM)

EOLine: U B' L F' R' D2
Right block: R2 U R' U2 R . U R2 L2 U2 R'
All but 3 corners: U L2 U2 L U L U' L U2 L' U2
Last 3 corners: put [R D' R', U'] at "."


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 10, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.71 7.80 8.35 9.36 6.35 = 7.95
3x3x3: 18.02 14.87 18.74 19.35 16.09 = 17.61
4x4x4: 1:19.35 1:16.83 DNF 1:17.98 1:22.95 = 1:20.19
5x5x5: 2:18.44 2:02.46 1:59.82 2:10.20 DNS = 2:10.37

More later.

First solves since Fort Lee, no warm-up. Yay?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2009)

Worst week ever for big cubes BLD.

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.08, 11.69, 10.00, 12.34, 10.61 = *11.13*
*3x3x3:* 24.36, 32.23, 24.00, 27.06, 23.97 = *25.14*
*4x4x4:* 1:43.22 (OP), 1:36.69 (O), 2:02.34, 1:40.72, 1:29.27 (P) = *1:40.21*
*5x5x5:* 2:32.28, 2:32.53, 2:37.43, 2:53.50, 2:34.00 = *2:34.65*
*6x6x6:* 5:35.55 (OP), 5:22.16 (O), 5:13.31, 4:49.15, DNF (35:09.30, 17:24) = *5:23.67*
Comment: BLD solve was horrible – off by 4 corners, 7 obliques, 3 inner X, 3 outer X, 9 inner wings, and 8 outer wings. Apparently I missed an R’ very early on.
*7x7x7:* 8:06.90, 8:17.63, 7:04.60, 7:45.40, DNF (1:03:32.94, 30:40) = *8:03.31*
Comment: Again, BLD solve was horrible – off by 34 center pieces and 8 wings. Apparently I turned and inner slice instead of an outer slice somewhere, or vice-versa.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 57.21, DNF (22.96), 37.55 = *37.55*
Comment: The second one was so easy – I’m so upset that I missed it – 2 corners mispermuted.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:56.06, DNF (2:28.94), DNF (2:40.03) = *1:56.06*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10+, 4:03), DNF (10+, 4:13), DNF (9:28.75, 3:53) = *DNF*
Comment: I missed every cube bigger than a 3x3x3 this week - how truly awful! First cube was off by 4 corners, 4 centers, 7 edges - apparently I messed up the corners at the beginning, which messed up everything. Second cube was off by just 3 edges - I don't know what went wrong, though. Third cube was off by 8 centers and 4 edges - it looks like I just missed an r2 somewhere. How depressing.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (17:20.90, 9:14), DNF (15:07.20, 7:35), DNF (17:42.17, 7:36) = *DNF*
Comment: What a truly terrible week for big cubes BLD – it’s been ages since I missed all 3 5x5x5s! The first one was as bad as the really big cubes – off by 3 X centers, 4 + centers, 4 corners, 7 centrals, and 8 wings. The second one was off by just 2 X centers (I cycled the wrong direction), and the third one was off by just 3 centrals. So disappointing on the second one – it was WR speed (although still nowhere near Ville speed).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 53:41.65* (33:16 memorization)
Comment: 3 weeks in a row! I guess it's just destiny.  The fourth cube had 2 edges flipped - I forgot to do the flip; the sixth cube had 6 corners misoriented because I memorized my images for the CO in the wrong order. I really want 10/10 - hopefully next week!
*3x3x3 OH:* 47.66, 45.91, 52.77, 51.11, 48.44 = *49.07*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:02.83, 1:50.43, 2:19.40, 2:52.00, 2:44.53 = *2:22.25*
Comment: My excuses: I got a foot cramp on the third one, messed up the OLL on the fourth one, and had a V perm (which I hate) on the fifth one.
*Magic:* 2.43, 2.22, 2.47, 3.33, 2.34 = *2.41*
Comment: I did these non-Bob-Burton style – I didn’t use the surface. Not terrible for me, considering that. I had a bunch of 5+ solves while warming up, though – it’s really much riskier this way.
*Master Magic:* 5.05, 5.53, 4.28, 4.00, 4.41 = *4.58*
*Clock:* 23.3, 21.97, 23.00, 20.68, 21.68 = *22.22*
*MegaMinx:* 3:21.59, 3:00.29, 3:00.87, 3:48.03, 3:07.79 = *3:10.08*
*Pyraminx:* 18.61, 19.72, 9.02, 24.31, 29.16 = *20.88*
*Square-1:* 1:05.25 (P), 40.63, 39.52, 59.28 (P), 50.34 (P) = *50.08*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *44 moves*
Comment: See my terrible solution earlier in thread.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 10, 2009)

*3x3x3: 13.69*
13.29, 13.73, (12.86) (14.11), 14.05

*3x3x3OH: 31.92*
31.08, (34.87), 33.40, 31.28, (29.60)

*3x3x3BLD: 2:15.20*
(DNF)[2:27.34], (DNF)[1:58.29], 2:15.20


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2009)

> So disappointing on the second one – it was WR speed (although still nowhere near Ville speed).


But still extremely impressive. Keep going Mike


----------



## pjk (Mar 10, 2009)

Patrick Kelly
*3x3:* (14.36) 14.98 14.45 (17.00) 15.98 => Avg: 15.14
Horrible.
*4x4: *1:03.59 P (1:10.24 P) (59.09 P) 1:02.83 1:02.77 => Avg: 1:03.06
Pretty bad considering that I didn't have any O parities.
*5x5:* (2:22.75) 2:14.58 2:09.04 2:11.60 (2:00.74) => Avg: 2:11.74
Horrible.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 10, 2009)

pjk said:


> Patrick Kelly
> *4x4: *1:03.59 P (1:10.24 P) (59.09 P) 1:02.83 1:02.77 => Avg: 1:03.06
> Pretty bad considering that I didn't have any O parities.



Yea my 4x4 solves for this week didn't have any O parities either. Yet I managed to mess up


----------



## Edmund (Mar 10, 2009)

Edmund R.

3x3 Speed
Average: 18.16
The solves: 18.02, 18.39, (23.05), (17.67), 18.08
Cube: Diansheng with Fluorescent Cubesmith Stickers
Comment: Whatever. I got my Dianshengs and the rest of c4y order yesterday and it is my fav cube I got. Still not use to Fluorescent stickers.

2x2 Speed
Average: 7.04
The solves: 8.48, (5.18), 6.38, (8.86), 6.25
Cube: Eastsheen White 2x2
Comment: Don't like it. Should of been alot faster

3x3 OH
Average:38.82
The solves:34.67, 42.16, (47.58), 39.63, (34.18)
Cube: White DIY (a) ll
Comment: Average average but the 47 shouldn't of happened.

2x2 BLD
Best solve: 1:04.37
The solves: DNF, DNF, 1:04.37
Cube: Eastsheen White 2x2
Comment: I DNF so much because I don't use a BLD method I look ahead in Ortega but only orient one corner at a time on LL. lol

I may come back to do Magic later but for now only these.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 10, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick Kelly
> ...



Wow, I got double parity on 4/5 solves... ;;
And the last one had P parity. -.-;;


----------



## pjk (Mar 11, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> hippofluff said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...


You must suck at building centers


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 11, 2009)

pjk said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > hippofluff said:
> ...



I think my times show that.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 11, 2009)

2x2x2 08.00 16.13	12.54	16.50	20.09 Avg : 15.06
3x3x3 49.01	57.40	42.39	42.67	48.50 Avg : 46.73
4x4x4 2:26.53	2:36.28	2:30.01	2:47.22	2:16.36	Avg : 2:30.94
5x5x5 4:59.39	5:14.25	5:17.77	4:46.19	4:28.97	Avg : 4:59.94
2x2x2 Blindfolded 1:21.72	1:27.60	DNF
3x3x3 Blindfolded DNF	DNF	5:15.72
4x4x4 Blindfolded DNF	DNF	DNF
3x3x3 Multi Blind 
3x3x3 One Handed 1:53.85	DNS	2:02.14	2:24.42	1:59.32	Avg : 2:08.63
3x3x3 With Feet 7:25.57	6:53.24	7:05.64	6:50.87	6:58.23	Avg : 6:59.03
3x3x3 Match The Scramble 3:17.00	2:16.03	2:25.87	2:15.36	2:31.58	Avg : 2:24.49
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay 3:50.03
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay	8:42.15

Will try the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 in the next competition when my V Cubes arrive.

I also have a doubt about "3x3x3 Match The Scramble", I Scramble a Cube according to the Scramble, then I take an unscrambled Cube and place both of them next to each other and try to make the Unscrambled Cube same as the Scrambled Cube. How many times am I allowed to view the Scrambled Cube and am I allowed to touch it to rotate it. I usually touch it about 15 times. Is this the correct way?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I also have a doubt about "3x3x3 Match The Scramble", I Scramble a Cube according to the Scramble, then I take an unscrambled Cube and place both of them next to each other and try to make the Unscrambled Cube same as the Scrambled Cube. How many times am I allowed to view the Scrambled Cube and am I allowed to touch it to rotate it. I usually touch it about 15 times. Is this the correct way?



I don't know if we're allowed, but I do the same. Arnaud says specifically you can have a glas or something similar so you can look at the cube from all sides, but I've never bothered with that - I just pick it up to rotate it. And Arnaud did say that you could use your 15 seconds inspection time to inspect either the scrambled or the solved cube, so I would assume that means you can touch it.

I have had the misfortune, though, of accidentally working on the scrambled cube instead of the solved cube (DNF). I hate when that happens. A lot of times I scramble a mini (keychain) cube so I won't make that mistake.


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a doubt about "3x3x3 Match The Scramble", I Scramble a Cube according to the Scramble, then I take an unscrambled Cube and place both of them next to each other and try to make the Unscrambled Cube same as the Scrambled Cube. How many times am I allowed to view the Scrambled Cube and am I allowed to touch it to rotate it. I usually touch it about 15 times. Is this the correct way?
> ...



I use a keychain cube too for match the scramble. So are we ok to pick up the scrambled cube during the solve?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...


Yes, you can touch the scrambled cube, but obviously you cannot do turns/moves on it. 

I just did my entire weekly in 1 go. I will generate and post the new one in about 30 minutes. I am very happy about 5x5x5, FMC and Clock, but unhappy about blind and Pyraminx. I am getting more consistent on many puzzles and if it weren't for POP's, my big-cubes, relay and megaminx would have been very good as well

*2x2x2*: *7.00* 7.33 7.65 *8.33* 7.80 = *7.59*
*3x3x3*: 24.44 23.31 *25.19* 22.27 *22.21* = *23.34*
*4x4x4*: 1:37.75 *1:24.68* 1:26.31 1:36.25 *1:38.55* = *1:33.44*
*5x5x5*: 2:16.65* 2:21.19* 2:10.94 2:07.33 *1:54.69* = *2:11.64*
*6x6x6*: 4:48.61 *4:22.09* 4:42.78* 5:29.78* 4:56.93 = *4:49.44
7x7x7*: *7:07.02* 7:02.78 6:55.31 6:58.11 *6:39.23* = *6:58.73*
*2x2x2_bf*: *DNF DNF DNF* = *DNF*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF DNF DNF* = *DNF
3x3x3_oh*: 41.08 41.27 *35.52* 40.68 *42.08* = *41.01*
*3x3x3_match*: *1:34.03* 1:16.50 1:20.63 1:03.15 *59.66* = *1:13.43*
*333_FMC*: D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' F' R F2 R F' B' R2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F = *23*
Inverse scramble: U L2 F' U2 F L' F' L' U2 B U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2
Extremely easy beginning, hard continuation, easy insertion
2X2X2 (5): F' U2 D' L2 B' extend to a
2x2x3 (7): F' (U B2 U) D' L2 B', but because of the insertion it becomes F' U B2 D' * U L2 B'
Triple X-Cross (10): F R' F'
Fix 4 more pieces, leaving 2 3-cycles (13): F' R' F R2
Solve corners: R' U' R D2 R' U R D2
Insert edges at the * cancelling 5 moves: F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U'
Total inverse solution: F' U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B F R' F2 R' F R U' R D2 R' U R D2
*234-Relay*: *2:16.86*
*2345-Relay*: *4:26.81
23456-Relay*: *9:16.46*
*234567-Relay*: *19:12.08
Magic*: 1.84 1.66 2.47* 2.55* *1.59* = *1.99
Master Magic*: 5.21 5.16 *4.22* *6.91* 6.72 = *5.70
Clock*: *14.11* 17.65 16.88 *17.84* *14.11* = *16.21
MegaMinx*: 2:58.31 2:53.40 *2:44.40* *3:38.44* 3:32.40 = *3:08.04
PyraMinx*: 16.03 *13.65* *22.97* 19.50 19.56 = *18.36
Square-1*: *2:02.36* 1:06.63 1:01.56 1:17.81 *59.55* = *1:08.67*


----------



## Ellis (Mar 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I just did my entire weekly in 1 go.


That's crazy... I think it was last week or the week before that I did the 2x2-7x7 averages plus all the relays in one sitting and I was so exhausted. And wow, nice FMC


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I just did my entire weekly in 1 go.
> ...


I don't cube much, but when I do I do it for several hours. In the beginning of this year I did 7 warmup-solves of everything (yes, that includes 7x7x7) before I did the averages of 5. That required about 8 hours, excluding blind and fmc. This required about 5 hours, including blind and fmc

And yes, this was a really nice fmc. I hadn't done it at home for a while and decided to give it another try. Good beginnings are really motivating but I had problems finding a good middle. I decided to NOT insert the corners so I had time to find a nice edge-insertion. After finding one really early I just stopped searching. Maybe I should have spent the last 10 minutes looking for better insertions


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2009)

*Results week 2009-10*

Hmm, did those two who came first last week cube too much? 
Neither did post at all this week. (Or maybe I am too fast, case
is not really closed yet 

So back in the top are Arnaud and Mike.

*2x2x2*(19)


 5.30 MTGjumper

 6.23 MistArts

 7.04 Edmund

 7.09 Ellis

 7.39 Kian

 7.59 AvGalen

 7.95 ExoCorsair

 7.99 Yalow

 8.61 trying-to-speedcube...

 8.69 hippofluff

 10.66 PeterV

 11.13 Mike Hughey

 11.29 cookingfat

 12.71 Yes, We Can!

 13.50 Gparker

 15.06 rahulkadukar

 17.37 snowmous

 31.02 msemtd

 52.40 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 *(30)


 13.69 Sa967St

 14.58 MTGjumper

 15.14 pjk

 17.62 ExoCorsair

 17.79 Ellis

 17.79 TheBB

 17.84 ananbc

 18.16 Edmund

 18.30 Goater

 20.34 trying-to-speedcube...

 20.55 Kian

 20.62 hippofluff

 21.09 Benny

 21.17 EmersonHerrmann

 22.24 MistArts

 23.34 AvGalen

 24.28 rachmaninovian

 24.52 byu

 25.14 Mike Hughey

 25.44 Yalow

 25.98 Edam

 26.85 ender9994

 28.19 snowmous

 30.02 Gparker

 31.29 cookingfat

 31.48 PeterV

 45.14 Yes, We Can!

 46.73 rahulkadukar

 54.30 msemtd

 1:01.87 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(18)


 1:02.22 rachmaninovian

 1:03.06 pjk

 1:15.05 MTGjumper

 1:17.91 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:20.09 ExoCorsair

 1:21.43 Ellis

 1:24.07 Kian

 1:28.63 EmersonHerrmann

 1:33.44 AvGalen

 1:40.21 Mike Hughey

 1:40.44 Benny

 1:44.81 hippofluff

 2:03.68 Yalow

 2:27.55 rahulkadukar

 2:44.09 cookingfat

 3:08.91 PeterV

 4:14.23 MatsBergsten

 5:47.34 msemtd


*5x5x5*(13)


 2:06.94 Ellis

 2:10.37 ExoCorsair

 2:11.64 AvGalen

 2:11.74 pjk

 2:21.63 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:31.15 Benny

 2:34.65 Mike Hughey

 2:37.28 Kian

 3:30.37 hippofluff

 5:06.07 rahulkadukar

 6:09.28 cookingfat

 6:47.58 msemtd

14:30.67 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(3)


 4:49.44 AvGalen

 4:59.13 Ellis

 5:23.67 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(5)


 6:58.73 AvGalen

 7:55.76 Ellis

 8:03.31 Mike Hughey

 8:42.17 Benny

22:13.67 msemtd


*3x3 one handed*(12)


 21.15 EmersonHerrmann

 31.92 Sa967St

 34.97 Goater

 38.82 Edmund

 41.01 AvGalen

 49.07 Mike Hughey

 50.94 Kian

 51.90 MTGjumper

 53.72 MistArts

 58.21 hippofluff

 1:00.21 Ellis

 2:08.63 rahulkadukar


*3x3 with feet*(2)


 2:22.25 Mike Hughey

 6:59.04 rahulkadukar


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)


 37.55 Mike Hughey

 51.31 Ellis

 1:04.37 Edmund

 1:10.77 MatsBergsten

 1:21.72 rahulkadukar

 1:34.43 Yalow

 1:36.84 cookingfat

 DNF AvGalen


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)


 1:45.67 Rubixcubematt

 1:56.06 Mike Hughey

 2:15.20 Sa967St

 2:55.83 Goater

 2:59.18 TheBB

 3:32.31 MatsBergsten

 3:36.43 Ellis

 5:15.72 rahulkadukar

14:57.00 Gparker

 DNF AvGalen

 DNF cookingfat

 DNF Kian


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)


 DNF rahulkadukar

 DNF Mike Hughey

 DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)


33:48.00 MatsBergsten

 DNF Mike Hughey


*3x3 Multi blind*(4)


8/10 Mike Hughey

3/4 MatsBergsten

2/3 Gparker

0/2 Goater


*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)


 1:13.43 AvGalen

 2:24.49 rahulkadukar

 2:26.16 Ellis

 2:36.90 cookingfat

 3:04.78 Goater

 DNF MistArts


*2-3-4 Relay*(11)


 1:36.38 Ellis

 1:41.20 MTGjumper

 2:09.04 Kian

 2:16.86 AvGalen

 2:18.48 MistArts

 2:31.66 Yalow

 2:38.88 hippofluff

 3:43.58 cookingfat

 3:50.03 rahulkadukar

 4:32.27 PeterV

 5:30.27 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)


 3:58.54 Ellis

 4:26.81 AvGalen

 4:54.92 Kian

 6:00.59 MistArts

 6:45.13 hippofluff

 8:42.15 rahulkadukar

10:26.52 cookingfat

19:49.00 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(2)


 9:16.46 AvGalen

 9:30.66 Ellis


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)


17:20.48 Ellis

19:12.08 AvGalen


*Magic*(5)


 1.57 hippofluff

 1.65 PeterV

 1.99 AvGalen

 2.05 Yalow

 2.41 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(2)


 4.58 Mike Hughey

 5.70 AvGalen


*Snake*(3)


 5.53 cookingfat

 13.43 hippofluff

 15.98 msemtd


*Clock*(2)


 16.21 AvGalen

 22.22 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(9)


 5.98 Goater

 9.00 Yalow

 9.22 fanwuq

 12.83 hippofluff

 18.36 AvGalen

 20.88 Mike Hughey

 23.26 MistArts

 41.71 cookingfat

 1:34.03 msemtd


*Megaminx*(3)


 3:08.04 AvGalen

 3:10.08 Mike Hughey

 7:33.72 msemtd


*Square-1*(6)


 37.96 MTGjumper

 50.08 Mike Hughey

 1:08.67 AvGalen

 1:25.87 Ellis

 2:22.53 hippofluff

 2:33.06 Kian


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)


23 AvGalen

32 Ville Seppänen

33 Goater

43 cuBerBruce

44 Mike Hughey

50 trying-to-speedcube...


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(1)


117 cuBerBruce




*Contest results*


197 AvGalen

189 Mike Hughey

179 Ellis

108 Kian

104 MTGjumper

99 hippofluff

86 Goater

85 rahulkadukar

81 trying-to-speedcube...

80 ExoCorsair

75 MatsBergsten

74 MistArts

71 cookingfat

67 pjk

67 Edmund

65 Yalow

63 Sa967St

55 Benny

51 EmersonHerrmann

42 TheBB

39 msemtd

39 rachmaninovian

35 PeterV

33 Gparker

29 cuBerBruce

27 ananbc

17 Rubixcubematt

16 byu

16 snowmous

15 Ville Seppänen

15 Yes, We Can!

13 Edam

12 ender9994

9 fanwuq


Edit new list with some added results


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 12, 2009)

TheBB said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > _39.38_ (DNF) U2 to solve it
> ...



Ah, cool 
I thought, if I can solve it with only one move, it's a +2... greta  then it's my record avg 

Edit:
And I'm really happy to be 14th of 19 ^^ at 2x2x2


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 12, 2009)

Yes said:


> And I'm really happy to be 14th of 19 ^^ at 2x2x2



I'm happy to be 13th as I've only had the cube a week. 

and 13th overall is fab (for a noob like me, lol)

ps. fast results mats ! and you won 5x5x5 bld !


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 12, 2009)

wow 6th place, lol I couldn't get 100 points I had to get a 99.... good though


----------



## Mirek (Mar 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...




I really like your solid inverse solution. Congrats and welcome in a "sub-25 FMC club"  (if you were not there already). Cancelling 5 moves in your edge cycle insertion is very good and I would not continue to look for any better either. After that, you could quickly try corner 3-cycle insertions. But (surprisingly) it look like there is no such that would save 1 more move. BTW, I DNFed on this one. If I started with the inverse solution after 30 minutes, I would likely have not enough time for something like you did. Namely the first insertion of (U B2 U) is great!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 12, 2009)

woohoo i got ninth in blind with one hand  and 15th for 2x2 before, i need to learn more ortega. and i did ok with 3x3, i usaull and more sub 30


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 12, 2009)

Woot, broke 100 points


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha, this is the first week in a while I haven't won Pyraminx. I wondered when someone really good was going to start entering/practicing  Congrats!


----------



## guusrs (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Arnaud,
Your FMC is awesome! Congratz,
I got a 33-mover but found it unworth to write it down on this forum.
Next time I'll have to beat you by 10 moves!
Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> and you won 5x5x5 bld !


Thanks to Mike  who DNF:ed when neither Chris nor
Ville entered this weeks 5BLD. I simply cannot compete
with them.

And Mike, with a lousy week it is bound to be better the next


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > and you won 5x5x5 bld !
> ...



Thanks, that's what I keep telling myself, even though I've already missed a 5x5x5 and the 6x6x6 for this week as well. That's 10 big cube DNFs in a row - and most of them were pretty badly scrambled. This has GOT to end soon! Aaaagh!

But I just got 9 3x3x3 BLDs in a row.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Hmm, did those two who came first last week cube too much?
> Neither did post at all this week. (Or maybe I am too fast, case
> is not really closed yet



Sorry, been a bit busy and kind of forgot.

*Clock:* 7.80, 7.23, 7.69, 8.34, 7.34 = 7.61
Pretty good

*Sq1:* 21.66, 23.56, 20.47, 33.09, 33.05 = 26.09
wow, those last 2 really ruined it.

*Feet:* 1:58.39, 2:28.44, 2:02.31, 2:35.76, 2:10.45 = 2:13.73
meh


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2009)

*Results week 2009-10*

*2x2x2*(19)

 5.30 MTGjumper
 6.23 MistArts
 7.04 Edmund
 7.09 Ellis
 7.39 Kian
 7.59 AvGalen
 7.95 ExoCorsair
 7.99 Yalow
 8.61 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.69 hippofluff
 10.66 PeterV
 11.13 Mike Hughey
 11.29 cookingfat
 12.71 Yes, We Can!
 13.50 Gparker
 15.06 rahulkadukar
 17.37 snowmous
 31.02 msemtd
 52.40 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(30)

 13.69 Sa967St
 14.58 MTGjumper
 15.14 pjk
 17.62 ExoCorsair
 17.79 Ellis
 17.79 TheBB
 17.84 ananbc
 18.16 Edmund
 18.30 Goater
 20.34 trying-to-speedcube...
 20.55 Kian
 20.62 hippofluff
 21.09 Benny
 21.17 EmersonHerrmann
 22.24 MistArts
 23.34 AvGalen
 24.28 rachmaninovian
 24.52 byu
 25.14 Mike Hughey
 25.44 Yalow
 25.98 Edam
 26.85 ender9994
 28.19 snowmous
 30.02 Gparker
 31.29 cookingfat
 31.48 PeterV
 45.14 Yes, We Can!
 46.73 rahulkadukar
 54.30 msemtd
 1:01.87 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(18)

 1:02.22 rachmaninovian
 1:03.06 pjk
 1:15.05 MTGjumper
 1:17.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:20.09 ExoCorsair
 1:21.43 Ellis
 1:24.07 Kian
 1:28.63 EmersonHerrmann
 1:33.44 AvGalen
 1:40.21 Mike Hughey
 1:40.44 Benny
 1:44.81 hippofluff
 2:03.68 Yalow
 2:27.55 rahulkadukar
 2:44.09 cookingfat
 3:08.91 PeterV
 4:14.23 MatsBergsten
 5:47.34 msemtd
*5x5x5*(13)

 2:06.94 Ellis
 2:10.37 ExoCorsair
 2:11.64 AvGalen
 2:11.74 pjk
 2:21.63 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:31.15 Benny
 2:34.65 Mike Hughey
 2:37.28 Kian
 3:30.37 hippofluff
 5:06.07 rahulkadukar
 6:09.28 cookingfat
 6:47.58 msemtd
14:30.67 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(3)

 4:49.44 AvGalen
 4:59.13 Ellis
 5:23.67 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(5)

 6:58.73 AvGalen
 7:55.76 Ellis
 8:03.31 Mike Hughey
 8:42.17 Benny
22:13.67 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 21.15 EmersonHerrmann
 31.92 Sa967St
 34.97 Goater
 38.82 Edmund
 41.01 AvGalen
 49.07 Mike Hughey
 50.94 Kian
 51.90 MTGjumper
 53.72 MistArts
 58.21 hippofluff
 1:00.21 Ellis
 2:08.63 rahulkadukar
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:13.73 Vault312
 2:22.25 Mike Hughey
 6:59.04 rahulkadukar
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 37.55 Mike Hughey
 51.31 Ellis
 1:04.37 Edmund
 1:10.77 MatsBergsten
 1:21.72 rahulkadukar
 1:34.43 Yalow
 1:36.84 cookingfat
 DNF AvGalen
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:45.67 Rubixcubematt
 1:56.06 Mike Hughey
 2:15.20 Sa967St
 2:55.83 Goater
 2:59.18 TheBB
 3:32.31 MatsBergsten
 3:36.43 Ellis
 5:15.72 rahulkadukar
14:57.00 Gparker
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF cookingfat
 DNF Kian
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF rahulkadukar
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

33:48.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

8/10 Mike Hughey
3/4 MatsBergsten
2/3 Gparker
0/2 Goater
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:13.43 AvGalen
 2:24.49 rahulkadukar
 2:26.16 Ellis
 2:36.90 cookingfat
 3:04.78 Goater
 DNF MistArts
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 1:36.38 Ellis
 1:41.20 MTGjumper
 2:09.04 Kian
 2:16.86 AvGalen
 2:18.48 MistArts
 2:31.66 Yalow
 2:38.88 hippofluff
 3:43.58 cookingfat
 3:50.03 rahulkadukar
 4:32.27 PeterV
 5:30.27 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 3:58.54 Ellis
 4:26.81 AvGalen
 4:54.92 Kian
 6:00.59 MistArts
 6:45.13 hippofluff
 8:42.15 rahulkadukar
10:26.52 cookingfat
19:49.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(2)

 9:16.46 AvGalen
 9:30.66 Ellis
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(2)

17:20.48 Ellis
19:12.08 AvGalen
*Magic*(5)

 1.57 hippofluff
 1.65 PeterV
 1.99 AvGalen
 2.05 Yalow
 2.41 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.58 Mike Hughey
 5.70 AvGalen
*Snake*(3)

 5.53 cookingfat
 13.43 hippofluff
 15.98 msemtd
*Clock*(3)

 7.61 Vault312
 16.21 AvGalen
 22.22 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(9)

 5.98 Goater
 9.00 Yalow
 9.22 fanwuq
 12.83 hippofluff
 18.36 AvGalen
 20.88 Mike Hughey
 23.26 MistArts
 41.71 cookingfat
 1:34.03 msemtd
*Megaminx*(3)

 3:08.04 AvGalen
 3:10.08 Mike Hughey
 7:33.72 msemtd
*Square-1*(7)

 26.09 Vault312
 37.96 MTGjumper
 50.08 Mike Hughey
 1:08.67 AvGalen
 1:25.87 Ellis
 2:22.53 hippofluff
 2:33.06 Kian
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

23 AvGalen
32 Ville Seppänen
33 Goater
43 cuBerBruce
44 Mike Hughey
50 trying-to-speedcube...
*4x4x4 fewest moves*(1)

117 cuBerBruce

*Contest results*

197 AvGalen
189 Mike Hughey
179 Ellis
108 Kian
104 MTGjumper
99 hippofluff
86 Goater
85 rahulkadukar
81 trying-to-speedcube...
80 ExoCorsair
75 MatsBergsten
74 MistArts
71 cookingfat
67 pjk
67 Edmund
65 Yalow
63 Sa967St
55 Benny
51 EmersonHerrmann
42 TheBB
39 msemtd
39 rachmaninovian
35 PeterV
33 Gparker
29 cuBerBruce
27 ananbc
23 Vault312
17 Rubixcubematt
16 byu
16 snowmous
15 Ville Seppänen
15 Yes, We Can!
13 Edam
12 ender9994
9 fanwuq


----------

